# impedance matching



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys

I have an old Sony home amp that his designed for 8 - 16 Ohm speaker impedance. It also has 2 sets of speakers outputs. On set A I plan on running a pair of 8 Ohm speakers. on the B side I'd like to run a subwoofer, but the only one I have that works is 4 Ohms. 

What kind of risks am I running hooking up this 4ohm speaker to an amp thats expecting an 8 ohm load? Is there some what I can wire this speaker to make the amp see and 8ohm load?


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Look for a home subwoofer amp at parts express. You will want an active crossover and gain adjustment... the amp will have that.

If the ohm load is too low for the reciever to handle, it could blow it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Gary S said:


> Look for a home subwoofer amp at parts express. You will want an active crossover and gain adjustment... the amp will have that.
> 
> If the ohm load is too low for the reciever to handle, it could blow it.


What he said. You will risk damaging your amplifier if you try to run the subwoofer off of the other channels.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## bass lover (May 2, 2011)

i have an old keenwood reciever model num.KR920b.IT says 4-16 ohm speakars and i have been running some self made 5-way at 1.33 ohms each with no problems almost for a year now!I had the same worries u do but they work to my suprise


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know this for certain but couldn't you run 2, 4ohm drivers wired in series to achieve an 8ohm load on the channel?
Does that work for home audio?


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont see why it wouldn't work, but the thing was I didnt have another 4Ohm driver.

Time has passed. ended up renting a small PA system for $65 and it worked out perfectly.


----------

